# [SOLVED] Unable to connect/find wireless router



## Hook90 (Apr 19, 2012)

*ISP*
Cox

*Broadband connection*
DSL (I'm assuming)

*Make and Model*
Cisco DPQ3212 (Modem)
Netgear N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit (Router)

*Anti-Virus*
Norton

So when I first got the router and modem and hooked it all up everything worked. Then the inter got shut off for a day then came back on and now the only way I can use it is by Ethernet cord. This would be fine but, unfortunately the Xbox in in the living room nowhere near the router. I have tried power resets and everything else the companies of both tell you to try but nothing is working. What am I doing wrong and how much of a dumba$$ am I?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Unable to connect/find wireless router*

ISP is Cox? ...as in Cox Cable? In which case, it's not DSL, it's cable.

In any event, do you have any other devices that use wireless? If so, can they see and connect to the network? If yes, there is an Xbox problem. If not, there is a router problem.

Personal router or ISP supplied? If it's ISP supplied, have a tech dispatched. If it's personal, restore to default and reconfigure as needed. Basic setup is covered in the User Manual.


----------



## Hook90 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect/find wireless router*

Cox is cable got it thanks, that'll help later on to identify other problems later on.

Ok so it's a router problem cause the laptop doesn't see it either. I will try resetting it then post the results.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Unable to connect/find wireless router*

if you connect to the router by a cable it works correctly - is that correct, and what devices are connected by cable

would you post the status of all the lights on the modem and on the router

the n600 router - do you have any other model numbers written on the router
can we see an ipconfig /all - see below

would you describe how you have the devices (modem>router) are connected and what ports are used in that connection - the modem should connect to the wan/internet/modem port
do a full powercycle 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labeled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Hook90 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect/find wireless router*

Yes by ethernet cord all is well. 

the lights on the modem are as follow:
Power: on
DS: on
US: on
Online: on
Link: consistent blinking
Tele 1: on
Tele 2: off
Battery: off (note had to remove battery when i first was restarting modem and router before i posted here)

the lights on the router are as follows:
power: on
internet: on
2.4GHz: on
5 GHz: on
#4 computer port (xbox): off
#3 computer port (labtop): on (for now)
#2 computer port: off
#1 computer port: off
USB Share: off
WiFi: on
Dual WiFi: on

Modem and router are connected by an ethernet cord and nothing else. they are of course connected in the proper input / output ports.


----------



## Hook90 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect/find wireless router*

btw the router is a Netgear WNDR3700v3 N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Unable to connect/find wireless router*

log into the router and remove the wireless security and see if you can now connect to the wireless - if you can, then go back to the router configuration and put the security back on and see if it now connects by wireless

just confirm - devices connected to the router by cable ALL work 
But anything connected by wireless does NOT work


----------



## Hook90 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect/find wireless router*

Ok so rather than wait, my brother / roommate traded the router for a Netgear N300 model. so although the router wasn't fixed this is now solved.

thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so looks like a router problem then - thanks for letting us know


----------

